# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Διαταραχές Αποπροσωποποίησης & Αποπραγματοποίησης >  Αποπραγματοποιηση αποπροσωποποιηση

## Gatos91

Καλησπέρα παιδιά. Δεν ξέρω αν γράφω στη σωστή ενότητα αλλά ελπίζω σε κάποιες γνώμες. Η απορία μου είναι η εξής. Πριν 6 χρόνια έπαθα κρίσεις πανικού και επί τρία χρόνια ταλαιπωρηθηκα τρέχοντας σε νοσοκομεία εξετάσεις κλπ. Τρία χρόνια πέρασαν με πολύ δυσκολία με ψυχιατρους ψυχολόγους και γιατρούς κάθε ειδικότητας. Μέχρι που το 2012 μπήκα φαντάρος και μετά σιγά σιγά μόνος μου βγήκα από αυτή την κατάσταση. Τους τελευταίους δύο μήνες μου είχε κολλήσει ότι μπορεί να αρχίσω να ακούω φωνές και συνεχώς τσέκαρα τον εαυτό μου μήπως το παθαίνω. Οσπου πριν δύο βδομάδες άρχισαν να πετάγονται τραγούδια λέξεις φράσεις στο μυαλό μου και πήγα σε έναν ψυχολόγο και έναν ψυχίατρο. Και οι δύο έκαναν την διάγνωση ιδεοψυχαναγκαστικη διαταραχή γενικευμενη αγχωδη διαταραχή και λίγο κατάθλιψη. Με τον ψυχολόγο ξεκίνησα συνεδριες και έχω κάνει τρεις ως τώρα. Όλες αυτές τις μέρες έχω διαφορα θέματα. Φοβάμαι μην τρελαθώ μην αρχίσω να παραμιλαω με αποτέλεσμα να βγαίνω και να μιλάω ελάχιστα. Φοβάμαι μήπως αρχίσω να θεωρώ εμψυχα τα αψυχα. Μήπως σκοτώσω κάποιον.Και γενικά πολλά άλλα. Αυτό που με έχει τρελάνει ομως είναι ότι πλέον μου φαίνονται τα πάντα περίεργα και ψεύτικα. Ξεκίνησε με μια σκέψη σχετικά με τον χρόνο. Ότι δηλαδή περνάει. Ότι τώρα πχ κουνάω το χέρι μου και αυτό ήδη έχει περάσει στο παρελθόν. Δεν μπορώ να το εξηγήσω ακριβώς αλλά με έκανε να μην μπορώ να μιλήσω να περπατήσει. Παρατηρουσα συνεχώς την κάθε κίνηση και γενικά τα πάντα και κολουσα στο ότι έμεινε στο χρόνο χάθηκε. Αυτό με τρελεναι.και τώρα εδώ και 5 μέρες που το σκέφτηκα όλα μου φαίνονται ψεύτικα. Η ίδια η ζωή. Τα πάντα. Μου φαίνεται περίεργη η μνήμη η σκέψη.Η ύπαρξη μας. Όλα. Αυτό είναι αποπραγματοποιηση και αποπροσωποποιηση που λένε ? Περνάει αυτό ?? SOS παιδιά έχω φρικάρει..

----------


## Gatos91

Βοήθεια παιδιά.. Δεν την παλεύω καθόλου.. Δεν είμαι καθόλου καλά

----------


## Constantly curious

Να σε ρωτησω, επικοινωνησες με τον γιατρο σου ? Υπαρχει κατι, το παραμικρο εστω να σου φερνει ενα θετικο συναισθημα? Στην δικη μου αποπροσωποποιηση βοηθησε κατι πολυ θετικο, ηταν ενα αντικειμενο. Μπορεις να επικοινωνησεις με ενα κοντινο σου ατομο ? Εγω οταν το "χανω" κατα καποιο τροπο επανασυνδεομαι μεσω ενος θετικου συναισθηματος. Και το κρυο νερο στο προσωπο και τον αυχενα επισης με εχει βοηθησει σε μεγαλες δοσεις αγχους.
Σε βοηθαει να κανεις κατι χειρωνακτικο,πανω στην μεγαλη ενταση? εγω εκανα δουλειες στο σπιτι και ενιωθα μεγαλυτερο ελεγχο πανω στις σκεψεις.

----------


## Gatos91

Θετικά συναισθήματα πλέον δεν έχω. Ο ψυχολογος μου λέει ότι θα το ξεπεράσω με πολύ δουλειά όμως.

----------


## dpisajoke

Αφου στο λεει ετσι θα ναι.Ζω...30 χρονια με αποπροσωποποιηση και αποπραγματοποιηση καθημερινα και δεν τρελαθηκα βγαλτο απο το μυαλο σου αυτο τελειως.. Δεν διαβασα ολα τα συμπτωματα τα κλασικα εκτος οτι σου φαινονται ολα ψευτικα και αυτα για την μνημη και την σκεψη. Φιλικη συμβουλη συνεχισε με τον ψυχολογο και οτι σου συμβαινει προσπαθησε να μην δινεις σημασια. Ειναι απλα ενα κουρασμενο μυαλο που κανει τα παιχνιδια του τις σκεψεις και εσυ αθελα σου ανησυχεις και μεγαλοποιουνται τα παντα. Ολα θα φτιαξουν αν αποδεχτεις για τωρα την κατασταση σου ωστε να ηρεμησει ο νους.

----------


## Constantly curious

Εμενα μου ειχε πει ο ψ. οτι ο εγκεφαλος κατεβαζει ρολα για να με προστατευσει. Παντως ακομα φοβαμαι οτι θα με πιασει καπου και δεν θα ξερω πως να δρασω. 
30 χρονια με αυτο ΑΘΛΟΣ μου ακουγεται.

----------


## dpisajoke

Ακριβως αυτο κανει! Και ποτε τα κατεβαζει? Οταν υποφερει απο το αγχος την ανησυχια μας την στεναχωρια μας. Ειναι αθλος οντως και εμφανιστηκε τοτε...για να με προστατεψει. Ζει απο αυτα που ανεφερα συν τον φοβο που λες. Τωρα ειμαι καπως καλα μετα απο τοσα χρονια γιατι δεν το φοβαμαι το αποδεχομαι αλλα το αγνοω και ετσι χανει την δυναμη του.

----------


## Constantly curious

Εγω ξεκινησα με γενικευμενη αγχωδη, μετα περασα αποπροσωποποιηση κατοπιν αποπραγματοποιηση 2 φορες, μετα μειζον καταθλιπτικο επεισοδιο.
Και εχω λιγο καιρο που κανω ψυχοθεραπεια μπας και βγαλω ακρη με τη ριμαδο κατασταση, εχω αγανακτησει να παλευω με αυτα τα θεματα. Ποσο στο χαβαλε να το ριξω οταν ξερεις γινεται συνοσσηρο το πραγμα ? Εχω μελετησει παρα πολυ για να μπω στο νοημα του τι μου συμβαινει αλλα ειμαι αδιαβαστη στο κομματι -συναισθηματα- Σημειωτεον ο ψυχιατρος ποτέ δεν μου μιλησε για αυτα.
Συγχαρητηρια σου δινω. Ειλικρινα !!!

----------


## dpisajoke

Εμενα αρχισε για οικογενειακο λογο με αγχωδη διαταραχη και κρισεις πανικου και "γνωρισα" στην εφηβεια τον κοσμο και τον εαυτο μου με αποπροσωποποιηση και αποπραγματοποιηση. Σε ευχαριστω για τα καλα σου λογια. Δυστυχως δεν επιτρεπεται να ποσταρω λινκ αλλα αν θες ψαξε στο google για αποπροσωποποιηση και θα βρεις ενα σαν κι εμας ελληνα που εχει μπλογκ και εχει γραψει βιβλιο για το αγχος και την αποπροσωποποιηση και πως τα νικησε ολα αυτα για παντα. 

Ελπιζω να μην φαω παρατηρηση για αυτη την πληροφορια απο τους διαχειριστες.

----------


## Constantly curious

Δεν νομιζω να φας γιατι δεν αναφερεις συγκεκριμενα και στην προκειμενη αν μη τι αλλο ο καθενας μας εχει καποιες εμπειριες και αν μπορει οπως μπορει και οσο θελει τις μοιραζεται. Οτιδηποτε μας προχωραει ενα βημα παρακατω, εστω και 0.1 κρινω πως ειναι για καλο. 
Καλως ορισες στο φορουμ. Θα κανω αναζητηση και σε ευχαριστω.

Ειχα διαβασει καποια στιγμη ενα βιβλιο Ανδρα Ελληνα, εγραφε πως η συνηθεια της παρεας, του βαλε ενα μεζε κ ενα ποτηρακι καποια στιγμη συν ολα τα αλλα μεταπολιτευση,ιδεες, ιδανικα, ματαιωσεις, τον οδηγησαν στο "ντιβανι του ειδικου".

----------


## dpisajoke

Ευχαριστω καλως σας βρηκα! Ελπιζω με την ψυχη μου να το βρεις γιατι εκει γραφουν πολλα ατομα με παρομοια θεματα σαν τα δικα μας και οι πιο πολλοι γινανε τελειως καλα και μοιραζονται τον τροπο.

----------


## Gatos91

Καλημέρα σε όλους. Με καθησυχαζει λίγο ότι το περνάνε πολλοί και δεν τρελαινονται δεν χάνονται. Όμως πάλι τώρα ξύπνησα από έναν χάλια ύπνο καθώς ξυπνουσα κάθε δύο ώρες και μου φαίνονται όλα περίεργα. Ο εαυτός μου το σπίτι μου η ζωή η ίδια.οι αναμνήσεις μου είναι σαν ψεύτικες σαν να μην τις έχω ζήσει. Η ίδια η πραγματικότητα μου φαίνεται περίεργη. Και μετά σκέφτομαι "ποια πραγματικότητα; Αφού δεν ζω αυτό που ο κόσμος λέει πραγματικότητα." Ωωωχ..βλέπω τηλεόραση και πέρα απ το ότι δεν μπορώ να συγκεντρωθω είναι σαν να μην καταλαβαίνω τι λένε.. Περίεργο πράγμα.. Δεν μπορώ καν να εξηγήσω αυτά που νιώθω...

----------


## dpisajoke

Καλημέρα. Οπως θα διάβασες ζω Έτσι σχεδόν όλη μου την ζωή και πιστεψε με σε καταλαβαίνω απόλυτα . Αν θες να καλυτερέψει αυτό που σου συμβαίνει προσπάθησε να μην δίνεις σημασία και Μην ψάχνεις απαντήσεις για ότι περίεργο αισθάνεσαι γιατί απλά δεν υπάρχουν.
Όσο ασχολείσαι το τροφοδοτείς.

----------


## anxious4ever

Αχ ποσο σε νιώθω να ξέρες..κ γω έτσι..μόλις κάνω στρες κανά μήνα κατσικωνεται ή αποπραγματοποίηση.. Τόσο φρικτό!! Εμένα μου περνάει μετά από θεραπεία με αντικαταθλιπτικο..πφφ..μεγά λο πακέτο.. Κ τώρα αναρρωνω από αυτό..νιώθω κάπως πιο ο εαυτός μου αλλά όχι εντελώς εγώ..

----------


## dpisajoke

> Δεν νομιζω να φας γιατι δεν αναφερεις συγκεκριμενα και στην προκειμενη αν μη τι αλλο ο καθενας μας εχει καποιες εμπειριες και αν μπορει οπως μπορει και οσο θελει τις μοιραζεται. Οτιδηποτε μας προχωραει ενα βημα παρακατω, εστω και 0.1 κρινω πως ειναι για καλο. 
> 
> 
> Καλως ορισες στο φορουμ. Θα κανω αναζητηση και σε ευχαριστω.
> 
> Ειχα διαβασει καποια στιγμη ενα βιβλιο Ανδρα Ελληνα, εγραφε πως η συνηθεια της παρεας, του βαλε ενα μεζε κ ενα ποτηρακι καποια στιγμη συν ολα τα αλλα μεταπολιτευση,ιδεες, ιδανικα, ματαιωσεις, τον οδηγησαν στο "ντιβανι του ειδικου".


Καλησπερα. Δεν ξερω αν το βρηκες το μπλογκ του η οχι. Αν απετυχες μπορεις να κανεις αναζητηση στο google για mr who αγχος. Ειναι κατα την αποψη μου πολυ κατανοητος για ολα οσα περναμε και τα περασε. Εγω πηρα τις απαντησεις μου και ειμαι σε φαση ανακαμψης αργα αργα.

----------


## Constantly curious

Γεια σου, το βρηκα και με αγγιξε πολυ το "νιωσε οτι νιωθεις, μη το σκεφτεσαι, μη ζοριζεσαι να το αναλυσεις". Ειναι κατανοητος. Ειναι σε φιλικη γλωσσα οχι στεγνη ακαδημαικη. Ελπιζω και αλλα μελη να το αναζητησουν. Προσπαθω να καταλαβω τι σημαινει το ψευδωνυμο σου.

----------


## dpisajoke

> Γεια σου, το βρηκα και με αγγιξε πολυ το "νιωσε οτι νιωθεις, μη το σκεφτεσαι, μη ζοριζεσαι να το αναλυσεις". Ειναι κατανοητος. Ειναι σε φιλικη γλωσσα οχι στεγνη ακαδημαικη. Ελπιζω και αλλα μελη να το αναζητησουν. Προσπαθω να καταλαβω τι σημαινει το ψευδωνυμο σου.


Καλησπερα! Πολυ χαιρομαι. Αν διαβασεις ολα τα θεματα πιστευω θα κατανοησεις οτι κανουμε μια μαχη στον ιδιο μας τον εαυτο με την σταση μας σε οσα βιωνουμε.
Το dpisajoke σημαινει πολυ απλα dp=depersonalization (αποπροσωποποιηση) isajoke=ειναι αστειο,για τα γελια. Ζωντας τοσα χρονια με αυτη μπορω να το πω αυτο γιατι την ξερω πολυ καλα πια.

----------


## Constantly curious

Σε ευχαριστω πολυ που μου εξηγησες. :):):)

----------


## dpisajoke

Να σαι καλα :) Αν τυχει και διαβασεις την ενοτητα με την αποπροσωποποιηση στο μπλογκ μοιραζομαι την ιστορια μου εκει με το ψευδωνυμο αγγελος (dpisdefeated)

----------


## anxious4ever

ΕΙΝαι ο.τι πιο φρικτο εχω ζησει...μετα απο εντονο στρες συνεχομενο για μηνες..στα 25 μου ξαφνικα ενα πρωι σηκωθηκα κ δεν ενιωθα τον εαυτο μου..δεν ειχα συναισθημα για κανεναν κ τιποτα.ενα νεκρο κουτσουρο..ολα σαν να τα εχιε σκεπασει πεπλο..πηρα εντρομη τον γιατρο μου κ του λεω "βοηθεια εχω ψυχωση" ..μου λεει τι νιωθεις?του λεω ..αυτο κ αυτο..κ γελαει..μου λεει ελα απο δω να σου εξηγησω..παω απο κει..μου εξηγει οτι λεγεται αποπραγματοποιηση..οτι ναι μεν ειναι ζορικο αλλα δνε κανει κακο..οτι εριξε αμυνες το μυαλο μου..μου δινει ηρεμιστικα για λιγο καιρο..δεν περναγε με τιποτα..τοτε δνε ειχα παρει αντικαταθλιπτικο ...κρατησε 6 μηνες χωρις θεραπεια..εντελως καλα στον 1 χρονο..σκετη μονο με ψυχοθεραπεια..απο τοτε οταν αγχωθω κ κανω στρες αποπραγματοποιηση παθαινω..αλλα πλεον δεν το αφηνω..οταν ξεκινω αντικταθλιπτικο περναει σε κανα μηνα..ευτυχως..για μενα ειναι ο.τι χειροτερο μου εχει συμβει στη ζωη μου.το σιχαινομαι ειναι φρικτο!

----------


## dpisajoke

> ΕΙΝαι ο.τι πιο φρικτο εχω ζησει...μετα απο εντονο στρες συνεχομενο για μηνες..στα 25 μου ξαφνικα ενα πρωι σηκωθηκα κ δεν ενιωθα τον εαυτο μου..δεν ειχα συναισθημα για κανεναν κ τιποτα.ενα νεκρο κουτσουρο..ολα σαν να τα εχιε σκεπασει πεπλο..πηρα εντρομη τον γιατρο μου κ του λεω "βοηθεια εχω ψυχωση" ..μου λεει τι νιωθεις?του λεω ..αυτο κ αυτο..κ γελαει..μου λεει ελα απο δω να σου εξηγησω..παω απο κει..μου εξηγει οτι λεγεται αποπραγματοποιηση..οτι ναι μεν ειναι ζορικο αλλα δνε κανει κακο..οτι εριξε αμυνες το μυαλο μου..μου δινει ηρεμιστικα για λιγο καιρο..δεν περναγε με τιποτα..τοτε δνε ειχα παρει αντικαταθλιπτικο ...κρατησε 6 μηνες χωρις θεραπεια..εντελως καλα στον 1 χρονο..σκετη μονο με ψυχοθεραπεια..απο τοτε οταν αγχωθω κ κανω στρες αποπραγματοποιηση παθαινω..αλλα πλεον δεν το αφηνω..οταν ξεκινω αντικταθλιπτικο περναει σε κανα μηνα..ευτυχως..για μενα ειναι ο.τι χειροτερο μου εχει συμβει στη ζωη μου.το σιχαινομαι ειναι φρικτο!


Σε καταλαβαινω ειναι πολυ δυσκολο και φαντασου το επι 30 χρονια ασταματητα. Ειπες το σιχαινεσαι,το μισεις. Αυτη η δικαιολογημενη σταση δινει το μηνυμα στο νου οτι κατι σε ενοχλει,σε χαλαει και ετσι η αποπροσωποποιηση συνεχιζει ακαθεκτα σαν μηχανισμος προστασιας που ειναι. Οταν την εξαφανισα πριν χρονια για λιγο αλλα τελειως τα καταφερα με την αποδοχη,την εβλεπα σαν το κολητο μου φιλο και οχι σαν απειλη,εχθρο. Σταδιακα εξαφανιστηκε και βιωσα την ζωη κανονικα και ενοιωσα λες και ημουν στο παραδεισο. Θα τα ξανακαταφερω γιατι αξιζει.

----------


## Constantly curious

> Να σαι καλα :) Αν τυχει και διαβασεις την ενοτητα με την αποπροσωποποιηση στο μπλογκ μοιραζομαι την ιστορια μου εκει με το ψευδωνυμο αγγελος (dpisdefeated)


Το mail μου ειναι [email protected] εαν θα ηθελες να επικοινωνησουμε.

----------


## Phatox

στα ιδια ημαστε Gatos91 και γω με αποπροσωποποιηση και αυτο με τις φωνες και τα τραγουδια το εχω πριν κοιμηθω η οταν ξαπλωνω το μεσημερι

----------


## dpisajoke

> Το mail μου ειναι [email protected] εαν θα ηθελες να επικοινωνησουμε.


Ευχαρίστηση μου και θα είναι η πρώτη φορά που θα μιλήσω με άτομο το οποίο περνάει τα ίδια. 
Όταν πάω σπίτι θα στείλω απο dpisajoke16

----------


## anxious4ever

ΔΕΙΤΕ ΤΗΝ ΤΑΙΝΙΑ NUMB ...μιλαει για την αποπραγματοποιηση..
κανω ψυχοθεραπεια τωρα παλι συμπεριδοριστικη για να να σταματησει αυτος ο λαθος μηχανισμος αμυνας κ προστασιας να βγαινει..μου εξηγησε ο γιατρος οτι ειναι ενας λαθος μηχανισμος αμυνας..κ πρεπει να διορθωθει..
η μανα μου 74 χρονων το επαθε τον ιουλιο 2014, που εκανε αγχωδη διαταραχη κ μου ελεγε "δεν νιωθω ..σαν να τα εχει σκεπασει ενα πεπλο"//επιπλεον οσοι εχουν στρες εχουν κ αυτο το συμπτωμα κ δνε το εχουν αναλυσει-επεξεργαστει-μοιραστει..οταν ξεκιναω κ λεω οτι το παθαινω, ειναι πολλοι αυτοι που μου λενε..το χω κ γω! αρα πιθανον να ειναι κ ενα απλο συμτπωμα του στρες το οποιο πιανει ολους τους ανθρωπους..η πιθανον ολους οσους πασχουν απο παθολογικο στρες...

----------


## Black_and_White

Gate ούτε εγώ μπορούσα να δω τηλεόραση όταν ήμουν στη φάση αυτή.. Μην βλέπεις τηλεόραση, άνοιξε ραδιόφωνο να ακούς τη μουσική που σου αρέσει, βοηθάει να χαλαρώσεις.. Γιατί κι η σιωπή όταν είσαι σπίτι δεν βοηθάει.. 
ΒΟΟΜ είναι ωραία η ταινία ή θα μας ρίξει ψυχολογικά?

----------


## Phatox

> Gate ούτε εγώ μπορούσα να δω τηλεόραση όταν ήμουν στη φάση αυτή.. Μην βλέπεις τηλεόραση, άνοιξε ραδιόφωνο να ακούς τη μουσική που σου αρέσει, βοηθάει να χαλαρώσεις.. Γιατί κι η σιωπή όταν είσαι σπίτι δεν βοηθάει.. 
> ΒΟΟΜ είναι ωραία η ταινία ή θα μας ρίξει ψυχολογικά?


αξιζει η ταινια.. αλλα σε ενα σημειο εδειξε οτι για να ξεπερασει την αποπροσωποποιηση εκανε τα παντα. Στην αρχη της ταινιας διχνει πως το επαθε. Αυτο επαθα και γω.

----------


## στελλαα

Καλως σας βρηκα.και εγω τα ιδια..........σκατα....

----------


## στελλαα

Τι αντικαταθληπτικο πηρες;επαιρνα memomax αλλα μου εβγαζε νευρα κ επιθετικοτητα το κοψα για μηνες κ τωρα ειμαι παλι χαλια Πηγα σε αλλη με εδωσε εσκιταλοπραμη πηρα 4 μερες υπεφερα τα παρατησα

----------


## στελλαα

Δωστε κανα εμαιλ να λεμε τον πονο μας η σκυπε καλυτερα

----------


## Phatox

το πλυθος μεγαλωνει βλεπω

----------

